# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  My Spotted Marsh Frogs

## Kristen

Just took some pictures of my spotted marsh frogs (limnodynastes tasmaniensis)  :Smile: 
and also, I was wondering why is their water so brown? It has a filter in it and everytime I change it, it just goes brown again. I think it might be the wood, but I baught the wood at an aquarium so I'm not to sure..
Charlotte and Powder (Powder is leucistic)


Powder and Flower (Flower is a Southern Brown tree Frog)

Shaun and Powder:


Charlotte:

Powder:



Charlotte:




Does anyone know how to fix the brown water? I don't really want to take the wood out because they love to sit on it, but if I have to I will,

----------


## Poly

Beautiful frogs!  :Smile: 

Not sure on the brown water. But, are those bark chips safe? They don't look that safe...

----------


## Kristen

Thanks  :Smile: 
And the petstore said they were, and I havent had any problems with them yet, but they are moving to a bigger tank soon without the bark  :Smile:

----------


## Poly

> Thanks 
> And the petstore said they were, and I havent had any problems with them yet, but they are moving to a bigger tank soon without the bark


Okay, well just to let you know, bark chips are a very dangerous substrate becuase if they grab one (a bark chip) while hunting a cricket, they could swallow it, and that would cause impaction. You NEED to switch them out for a safe substrate like eco-earth or Exo-Terra Plantation soil, asap.

----------


## Kristen

Thankyou, I'm gonna change it now to peat moss  :Smile:

----------


## Poly

> Thankyou, I'm gonna change it now to peat moss


Peat moss as in the soil type?

----------


## Kristen

yeah, is that okay?

----------


## Poly

Yup! I prefer coco-fibre, eco-earth or plantation soil, but Peat moss if fine too as long as it's the soil type, and not the moss strand type.

----------


## Kristen

Cool thank you!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Autumn

Cool frogs Kristen! I like the name Powder....that's the name of one of my dogs lol ;D.

About the brown water.....I believe the wood may be the cause. To fix it (as I have had a similar problem before), I would take the wood and soak it in a separate container with fresh water. Once the water turns brown, change the water and soak it again. Continue to do this, until the water does not turn brown again upon soaking it. I hope this helps  :Smile: .

----------


## Kristen

Thanks!  :Big Grin:  I like it too, aw cute what breed of dog?
and thanks I'll probably do it on the weekend  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

> Thanks!  I like it too, aw cute what breed of dog?
> and thanks I'll probably do it on the weekend


Powder is a mixed breed dog.....looks similar to a Jack Russell, but bigger and just as energetic lol! I have a picture of her, if you would like to see her.

Welcome  :Smile: !

----------


## Kristen

Yeah id love to see her  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

> Yeah id love to see her


Here she is  :Smile: !

----------


## Kristen

Aw she's cuet as! I love how her tail is all fluffy compaired to the rest of her, lol

----------


## Autumn

Haha, I know.....you should see how fluffy she is after a bath lol ;D.

----------


## Kristen

haha, any pics of that :P

----------


## Autumn

Unfortunately, no lol :P. But, next time I give her a bath, I can snap some pics ;D.

----------


## Kristen

Yaay!  :Big Grin:  haha

----------


## Heather

Cute frogs! I especially like Powder  :Smile: . They look really little  :Smile: .

----------


## Kristen

Thank-you!  :Smile: 
Powder is one in 700,000 spotted marsh frogs to be luecistic/albinic  :Big Grin:  she's so adorable
and yeah they're pretty little, they're all around 1.3 inches,  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

I took some more pictures today,  :Smile:  Sorry if they arent good quality, its the iPhones fault,  :Smile:

----------


## Martin

Just want to add that the impaction risk is pretty much only present if you are letting the feeders roam freely. If using a escape-proof feeding bowl, it's not a problem. Soil might still be better, but the substrate is not a danger unless digested.

Cute frogs!

----------


## Kristen

> Just want to add that the impaction risk is pretty much only present if you are letting the feeders roam freely. If using a escape-proof feeding bowl, it's not a problem. Soil might still be better, but the substrate is not a danger unless digested.
> 
> Cute frogs!


Thanks, and then in that case they will be fine, because they all feed seperately (because otherwise powder will eat everything, lol)  :Big Grin:

----------


## DisguisedMadness

> Peat moss as in the soil type?


I prefer the coconut husk substrate.. I love it!! It's very soft and holds in heat and humidity well.. My frogs seem to like it too.

----------


## Reggie

I know this thread is old ..... The wood will give the water tannins for about four to six months . There's nothing harmful about tannins in the water. Those frogs are interesting. I've never seen those before. I see they do not have webbed feet and have very small toe pads with rough,boney feet so I'm curious if they come from rocks , or even cliffs , mouth of caves. Have you thought about playing with the terrarium, possibly making some rocky outcrops and a much smaller area? Anyways, very cool frogs.

----------


## Kristen

> I know this thread is old ..... The wood will give the water tannins for about four to six months . There's nothing harmful about tannins in the water. Those frogs are interesting. I've never seen those before. I see they do not have webbed feet and have very small toe pads with rough,boney feet so I'm curious if they come from rocks , or even cliffs , mouth of caves. Have you thought about playing with the terrarium, possibly making some rocky outcrops and a much smaller area? Anyways, very cool frogs.


Thanks for the info on the water  :Smile: 
I don't think they have them in america, but they're almost everywhere here. They can live in all types of environments, I find 100s under metal sheets at my Grandmas, but they ussaully live in swampy marsh and streams with lots of plants. They don't have any toe-pads. The don't really climb, they climb some driftwood now and then but thats it. They do burrow sometimes, but thats normal for them  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Nice frogs Kristen; like Powder a lot!

----------


## Kristen

> Nice frogs Kristen; like Powder a lot!


Thanks  :Big Grin: 
Me too, but Charlotte is my fav  :Smile:

----------


## Froggiestyle

was that driftwood soaked before  you put it in the tank because if you didnt thats why the water is brown. it happened to me.

that bark would be to small to use, i use peat moss and coco fibre blocks from bunnings in australia here.

i own 5 different species of australian frogs and i use that mixture of soil for my substrate and im yet to have a problem with any of my frogs.

----------


## Kristen

Yeah it was, but I guess I didnt soak it for long enough, haha.
and yeah I got peat moss from bunnings too, and I have used coco fibre but I prefer peat,  :Smile: 
and cool what frogs do you have?

----------

